# Snapper



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Went out today with my wife and twin boys my brother and sister in law. Had a great day and caught our 6 man limit! One of my twins caught a double tagged snapper. The first one we have seen or caught. Very excited to find out the info on this fish! It was a awesome day on the water!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish ! Congrats to you and the family. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> Nice mess of fish ! Congrats to you and the family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



x 2


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

The tagged fish has a 250$ reward on each tag! I called the number but they had already closed for the day. The tags looked pretty old. Alot of algae growing on them. Can't wait to find out the info on this fish. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

4hooks said:


> The tagged fish has a 250$ reward on each tag! I called the number but they had already closed for the day. The tags looked pretty old. Alot of algae growing on them. Can't wait to find out the info on this fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That's a win win with free gas and bait and still get to eat him 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks like a really fine time on the water! Congratulations!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Outstanding ! :thumbup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job with a bonus fish! Can’t beat that.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

That was a great day on the water!!👍👍Please share what you find out with us. Congrats to that young man!


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Congrats to all. What an exciting day. Please share the result!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing the rest of the story.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a call into them. Hoping to talk to them Monday. Will definitely let everyone know what comes of it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

